# Sigh... when do they stop chewing???



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I was on the computer and decided Sienna was being a bit too quiet. I go and find her under the bed with one of my UGG boots! Now, these boots are a bit old, but they have been my lifesaver during these cold, wet, Winters in Portland (my fingers and toes don't seem to warm up!)... On first glance... oh, it's only a hole... then I looked inside!! :doh: at least the foot part is intact!!! They aren't cheap :doh: (Sienna will be one year old on February 8th)


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a pair of slippers like that and Muprhy took them the 1st night I had them. He got in trouble and hasnt touched them since.. I dont think they ever stop chewing..


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know that it ends for some! The hard thing is teaching what is appropriate to chew and what isn't. And the more it smells like you, the more they want it.

Does the boot or it's shearling inside look like any of his toys? Fergus has some toys that are fake shearling, and I could imagine him thinking it was just another toy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I was out of town all weekend so took off yesterday to catch up on chores. Took doggies for a walk and then let them ride around with me for chores. They fog over the windows when it is this cold, so no one can see them anyway. In all the years I have had them, this has never happened with one or two dogs. I ran into the grocery store and picked up about 4 bags of groceries. I went to take my library books back <didn't think it was open> but when it was, I decided to run inside.

On my return to the car, 10 minutes later, mine were wolfing down a bag of soft tortillas. I was shocked. They have been left with groceries, bags of dog food, treats and never touched them. And they even tore open the plastic bag and did not eat that!

I suppose we can never stop worrying, sorry about your boots!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Not to depress you but my 15 month old just chewed off the back of one of my very expensive dog houses and put a huge hole in the front of the second :-( These are in the outdoor runs where they stay during the day and are obviously now not useable <sigh> She is probably the most destructive chewer I have ever owned.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

They stop chewing when they're dead!

Dogs need to chew. Trick is to teach chewing the right stuff and manage/prevent opptys to chew the wrong stuff.

Hang in there. Sienna is going through adolescence... the hardest time for most dog owners is 9 - 18 months.

Sorry about the boot! :-(


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ was a horrible chewer. He has chewed up $10,000 rugs before. He actually did stop chewing at around 2 years of age. He will chew up an occasional paper towel here and there, but nothing serious like before. The only thing I can suggest for now is to give your pup plenty of exercise outside so when you are inside, she is mostly sleeping. When you catch her chewing something of yours, take it from her and replace it with a bone or other toy. I know it can be hard, but try keeping your eye on her all day. When you can't, crate training can also be helpful. After a little while of training, Champ learned to love his crate. He would even go inside himself sometimes. He doesn't need the crate anymore, but when he was a pup I just left some chew toys in there for him and he was good to go while I was out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama doesnt chew on so many things that he shouldnt but the holes dug in the yard just really get me going. I worry that Beau with his bad vision will fall in one. I have to fill at least 3 holes a day. Bama and Shelby will be running and playing and he will stop and dig a hole than play some more and then run back and dig again. He is so fast by the time I get over there it is about 10" deep. 
So I dont have the chewing problem.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Bama doesnt chew on so many things that he shouldnt but the holes dug in the yard just really get me going. I worry that Beau with his bad vision will fall in one. I have to fill at least 3 holes a day. Bama and Shelby will be running and playing and he will stop and dig a hole than play some more and then run back and dig again. He is so fast by the time I get over there it is about 10" deep.
> So I dont have the chewing problem.


Are Bama and Merlin related? LOL! I have more holes in my yard and like you, fill them every day. When he was about 3 months old he chewed one of my sandals, but never anything else that wasn't his. Well he chewed his bed, but that was officially his too.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm probably a lot more cautious than most dog owners, but unless I can actually see him and see what he's doing, Rookie is in the kitchen. I don't let him in any other room unattended. He absolutely would chew up boots, slippers, etc. if I wasn't there to tell him no and stop him as soon as he starts. He's pretty good about leaving it and going to chew on one of his "approved" chew toys or bones.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_My two goldens were never real chewers but they love to dig and pull up my rose bushes. They finally grew out of that, now Pearl my lab on the other hand was a digger and a chewing machine! She finally has stopped that too. 

She chewed two cable remotes and one regular tv remote, she also decided to chew the wood around our fireplace hearth while John was in the shower one day, and she had a nylabone in between her paws while she was munching on the hearth! 

We have tought them to bring us anything they find laying around then they get rewarded so nothing gets chewed anymore. Millie still has the habit of garbage bag diving though, and I cannot leave a bag of dog food sitting around I have to keep it in a bin._


----------

